# BC House prices?



## Paul the chippie (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi there, I was wondering if someone could help me in regards to the house prices in British Columbia?
Myself and my Girlfriend are still in the UK but plan to start applying for a permament Canadian visa very soon. 
We've been trying to get an idea of houses prices, and from the real estate websites we've been on it seems that you get a hell of alot more house for your money in Canada then the UK? 
I know it can depend on which part of BC you move to as prices will vary, but we've kind of been looking at the outskirts of Vancouver even down towards Surrey and Richmond.
From what we've seen you can get a nice 3 bedroom house in anywhere between $300'000 upwards, is this right? because it seems to good to be true, are there any massive hidden taxes we should be aware of which go on top of the price to bump it up alot?

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Paul.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Paul the chippie said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if someone could help me in regards to the house prices in British Columbia?
> Myself and my Girlfriend are still in the UK but plan to start applying for a permament Canadian visa very soon.
> We've been trying to get an idea of houses prices, and from the real estate websites we've been on it seems that you get a hell of alot more house for your money in Canada then the UK?
> I know it can depend on which part of BC you move to as prices will vary, but we've kind of been looking at the outskirts of Vancouver even down towards Surrey and Richmond.
> ...


I don't know what websites you're looking at but a $300k house in Southern BC would be a shack. Whereabouts in BC are you looking to go? In the north of the Province it might be possible because of the remoteness but anything in a major centre would certainly/probably be $500k and up.
What type of visa do you propose to apply for?


----------



## Paul the chippie (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. See thats the thing we've seen places in the Surrey area but thats only looking at pictures on a web site so it's kind of hard to really tell what your goner get for your money just from the pictures.
I will be applying for the permanent residents visa under the skilled worker scheme as I am a carpenter by trade so I'm kind of hopeing that by the time we go for it Canada is still in need of carpenters.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Paul the chippie said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if someone could help me in regards to the house prices in British Columbia?
> Myself and my Girlfriend are still in the UK but plan to start applying for a permament Canadian visa very soon.
> We've been trying to get an idea of houses prices, and from the real estate websites we've been on it seems that you get a hell of alot more house for your money in Canada then the UK?
> I know it can depend on which part of BC you move to as prices will vary, but we've kind of been looking at the outskirts of Vancouver even down towards Surrey and Richmond.
> ...


In those areas you might find a condo or townhouse for $300k, but not a detached house on its own lot, unless its whats called a knockdown, in otherwords, not liveable, and only suitable to be torn down and replaced, or one in desperate need of major $$$$$ renovations. Try the websites, MLS.ca or realtor.ca
You will have to get pretty far away from the lower mainland to find a decent house for even $400k, although the Cowichan Valley, which starts about 20 minutes north of Victoria on Vancouver Island has lots of decent houses under $400k , but you can't commute to Vancouver on a daily basis.


----------



## Paul the chippie (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll diffinitely try those websites out, that should give me more of a realistic idea of house prices. Thanks for the help much appreciated.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Paul the chippie said:


> Thanks for the reply. See thats the thing we've seen places in the Surrey area but thats only looking at pictures on a web site so it's kind of hard to really tell what your goner get for your money just from the pictures.
> I will be applying for the permanent residents visa under the skilled worker scheme as I am a carpenter by trade so I'm kind of hopeing that by the time we go for it Canada is still in need of carpenters.


When you are looking at prices and pictures of houses in Surrey, make sure its an up todate website, like MLS or realtor.ca, I have seen house for sale type webpages that are from 5 or more years ago.


----------



## lesterb-deltabc (Nov 23, 2009)

Paul the chippie said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if someone could help me in regards to the house prices in British Columbia?
> Paul.


Hello Paul,
I'm a member of the Forum and a RE/MAX Realtor selling homes since 1980 in South Delta which is immediately south of Richmond and about 20 to 30 minutes out of Vancouver. 

I would be happy to answer any questions you may have if you haven't already got a Realtor assisting you here. Have a look at my web site wwwDOTbcrealestateDOTnet and send me a note from there as I don't often check in here when I'm not traveling.
Cheers, Les


----------

